# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Có License Mach4 cần người góp $ dùng share

## FujiTran

Mình Có License Mach4 cần người góp dùng share, giá 200$ share 5 PC>> 40$/PC

Bác nào có thiện chí thì comment nhé

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

5PC được phát một lần hay tuần tự từ từ?
Theo mình biết thì mỗi bản quyền sử dụng cá nhân chỉ dành cho 1PC. 4 cái còn lại được cho dự phòng cho cái đã dùng. Và tất nhiên là không được cấp một lần.
Trên diễn đàn hình như là có cụ đã mua mach4, xin cho ý kiến.

----------


## nhatson

> 5PC được phát một lần hay tuần tự từ từ?
> Theo mình biết thì mỗi bản quyền sử dụng cá nhân chỉ dành cho 1PC. 4 cái còn lại được cho dự phòng cho cái đã dùng. Và tất nhiên là không được cấp một lần.
> Trên diễn đàn hình như là có cụ đã mua mach4, xin cho ý kiến.



5 cái riêng và 4 hay 5cái dự phòg ( máy hư mất data) máy mà tạch là tạch bản quyền luôn nhé ah

----------


## CKD

> 5 cái riêng và 4 hay 5cái dự phòg ( máy hư mất data) máy mà tạch là tạch bản quyền luôn nhé ah


5 cái riêng là good roài.
Kiếm cái máy xịn mới mà chơi. Còn lâu mới tạch. Mà một con desktop mới xịn giá nó cũng xịn à.
Còn chơi máy cũ nhiều năm tuổi thì.. nó tạch lúc nào chẵng biết.

----------


## kzam

> 5 cái riêng và 4 hay 5cái dự phòg ( máy hư mất data) máy mà tạch là tạch bản quyền luôn nhé ah


Thế thì ghost sẵn ok chứ cụ nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

> Thế thì ghost sẵn ok chứ cụ nhỉ?


còn máy thì còn bản quyền, máy đó tạch thì là tạch luôn bản quyền

----------


## FujiTran

> 5 cái riêng là good roài.
> Kiếm cái máy xịn mới mà chơi. Còn lâu mới tạch. Mà một con desktop mới xịn giá nó cũng xịn à.
> Còn chơi máy cũ nhiều năm tuổi thì.. nó tạch lúc nào chẵng biết.


Mách tạch thì Deactive cái cũ rồi change PC ID active lại thôi
Mach4 industrial thì được 1 máy thôi

----------

CKD

----------


## sondv

A Còn lincen k a  :Smile:

----------

